# Together Again??? Jerry and Tabitha!



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I had a call from the lady who has had Tabitha for the past month. She says it is not working out and 
would I take her back? OF COURSE! I should be picking her up Wednesday noon.

I sure hope it goes better this time with Jerry. They are both adorable little dogs and so loveable to me. 
Can they just get along? Well, I may be on here a bit asking for H E L P over the next few weeks.

Overall, I'm very excited to get that little girl back in my arms again. :angel1:
I hadn't changed her microchip registration, her license at the Humane Society, or her AKC registration. 
I even still have her blanket and dress 
Maybe somewhere, deep down, I knew she would be back...
I'll keep you posted!

Oh, I almost forgot, my daughter is getting her own apartment this week. So, no more worries about keeping
puppies quiet for my kid who works nights and sleeps days!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww she is beautiful!
Maybe it was fate afterall.
Hope it all works out. x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Terri said:


> Aww she is beautiful!
> Maybe it was fate afterall.
> Hope it all works out. x


Thanks Terri. I don't know if you knew that they are littermates. I got him in June and her in July.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Therese, god love you. I've got tears in my eyes. I so hope this works out for all of you. Maybe a little bit of time will have helped. If not, you'll surely place her somewhere awesome but I'm so glad you're giving it a try. We'll be here for you every step of the way. What a great person you are!!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I hope it works out too. They are such lovely fur babies! 
I think that it is fate that they are reunited.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Look at those faces!! They have the identical expression! So darling. I really hope it works out this time. You must be very excited!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow! What exciting news!! I hope things are a little smoother for you this time. Glad that you don't have to stress over your daughter's sleeping, etc. anymore. I really think this is fate and meant to be! Welcome home Tabitha!!! Woo Hoo!

Brodysmom


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> Therese, god love you. I've got tears in my eyes. I so hope this works out for all of you. Maybe a little bit of time will have helped. If not, you'll surely place her somewhere awesome but I'm so glad you're giving it a try. We'll be here for you every step of the way. What a great person you are!!!


I *really* want this to work. 



lynx8456 said:


> I hope it works out too. They are such lovely fur babies!
> I think that it is fate that they are reunited.


Yes, they do seem to be a match made in Heaven (that started in the womb!)



*Tricia* said:


> Look at those faces!! They have the identical expression! So darling. I really hope it works out this time. You must be very excited!


I'm over the moon! I think I will be running on adrenaline all week!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Thanks Terri. I don't know if you knew that they are littermates. I got him in June and her in July.


Can tell, they look so alike.
Both gorgeous babies. x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Wow! What exciting news!! I hope things are a little smoother for you this time. Glad that you don't have to stress over your daughter's sleeping, etc. anymore. I really think this is fate and meant to be! Welcome home Tabitha!!! Woo Hoo!
> 
> Brodysmom


I hope it goes well. And, they are a bit older too... Nearly 10 months now. He has been lonely without her. I guess I have missed her a bit myself...


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Yay thats great news.. I hope it works out for you this time


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

yay!!! I bet it will be much better now...when she makes some noise in the day now you won't be as anxious about your daughter waking up and then the cycle might be broken because you will be the relaxed pack leader and not stressed out. I think they feed off of our emotions. They make such a good looking pair of dogs.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Hope all works out and I'm sure it will She is so cute!!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> Yay thats great news.. I hope it works out for you this time


Thanks Adrienne.



Chiboymom said:


> yay!!! I bet it will be much better now...when she makes some noise in the day now you won't be as anxious about your daughter waking up and then the cycle might be broken because you will be the relaxed pack leader and not stressed out. I think they feed off of our emotions. They make such a good looking pair of dogs.


I think you may have something there....



Dazy Mae said:


> Hope all works out and I'm sure it will She is so cute!!!


Thanks. I hope so too. She is a cutie


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

good to hear actually.. and of course we'll want updated pictures...LOL


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

oh my gosh they are so similar! exactly the same expression!
It sounds like fate, so I hope it works out! Lots of luck xxxx


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Hope all goes well, I'll be sending lot's of positive thoughts your way. I'll look forward to an update 

x


----------



## amyhedd (Aug 6, 2009)

i hope everything works out for you this time !! good luck i look forward to hearing more from you, such a lovely story that shes coming back to you xx


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

They say "Absence makes the heart grow fonder".
Maybe they will get along better this time!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Gingersmom said:


> good to hear actually.. and of course we'll want updated pictures...LOL


Of Course!



claireeee said:


> oh my gosh they are so similar! exactly the same expression!
> It sounds like fate, so I hope it works out! Lots of luck xxxx


Thanks. They do tend to mirror each other.



Rosiesmum said:


> Hope all goes well, I'll be sending lot's of positive thoughts your way. I'll look forward to an update
> 
> x


I'll keep you posted; and, I hope it will be good news 



amyhedd said:


> i hope everything works out for you this time !! good luck i look forward to hearing more from you, such a lovely story that shes coming back to you xx


I couldn't believe it. I am more than willing to give her another try with Jerry. I enjoy having two dogs. Just not two dogs who must be kept separately in the same house...



Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> They say "Absence makes the heart grow fonder".
> Maybe they will get along better this time!


Every time I said her name on the phone he went nuts running around and jumping and tail wagging! He has been lonely without her.

Wednesday is the big day. I have hope for the best outcome!:love3:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Aww, fingers crossed it goes better now you dont have to worry about your daughter getting her sleep!
I know my lot seem to play up more if Im on nights and extra grumpy!!


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

aww, congrats! So good to hear  I hope all is wonderful this time.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Therese, bless your heart! I wish I could be there Wednesday to see how excited Jerry will be to see her again......
You are a wonderful person who deeply loves her babies and wants the best for them. I hope everything works out better and you all live happily ever after.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

What wonderful news! You must be so excited to get a second chance with Tabitha. She is a beautiful and adorable little girl. Hopefully everything will work out this time. You're a good Mommy to your chis. 

I understand how you feel. My husband and I would take Thumbelina ("Lina") back in a heartbeat if Kristin has to rehome her. Lina has a special place in our heart as our little girl.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Ah Therese - that is brilliant news! I really hope it works out - maybe a little maturity will kick in (I'm praying that it does with Biggles - he is so excitable!!)


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

awww maybe you are just meant to have her. I hope it goes better this time, it's so nice you are willing to give her another try. 
Why didn't it work out with the other person, if you don't mind me asking. I'm just curious.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> awww maybe you are just meant to have her. I hope it goes better this time, it's so nice you are willing to give her another try.
> Why didn't it work out with the other person, if you don't mind me asking. I'm just curious.


They have two older Chi's. She said the older dogs played together and ignored Tabitha; she got lonely. Poor girl.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> They have two older Chi's. She said the older dogs played together and ignored Tabitha; she got lonely. Poor girl.


Oh the poor soul, I hope it works out with you I really do. She sounds like such a sweetie. And her and Jerry are so alike.


----------



## Treacle Toffee (Nov 30, 2008)

I bet your so excited. I would love another to keep Bella company but I'm planning on moving soon and the time isn't right.

Can't wait to see more pictures I can't believe how similar they are x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I am just waiting for their call to go pick up Tabitha......
waiting.... waiting.....


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh, I hope it can work out this time. They are both older now and both know what it's like to be alone. So, maybe they'll decide being together is much better. Good luck.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh I can't wait till you get her home again.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I am just waiting for their call to go pick up Tabitha......
> waiting.... waiting.....


Hope you hear something very soon...thinking of you 

x


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

I hope things work this time she is beautiful


----------

